# How the hell does this strap on my alice pack work?!?!



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

been going at it for about 30 minuts now. almost to the points of securing my alice pack kidney straps with para cord, because the straps they came with are dang near impossible to figure out! anyone know how to attache these straps? they are the pain in the ass model ( lc-2 i think ) that attaches the kidney strap to the frame. pictures would be great. im thinking of burning them all in fire and doing all this with para cord....

thanks, any help will be great!

-thomas

ps, clasp is a wierd little metal thing with no particular use...


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Hoping this may be helpful


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow.
Not particularly good with the 'Search' engines I guess...

If you have a frame, there will be a lower back pad to keep the packs' weight from digging into the lower part of your back.

There will be a strap that attaches to the frame on both sides and buckles in the front to keep your pack from bouncing around when you jog or run or jump with the pack on.
That strap is two piece, secures to the frame on both sides, and buckles in the front of your body.


----------



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

actually Jeep, i am quite good at search engines. and the link that was posted above was my only reference in the 30 minuts ( more now ) of trying to figure out how this strap works. the one in the picture is not the same, and is poor reference for the one i have, but i tried using it as a general reference.

i find your comment to be offensive at best, and the fact that you didnt use your own superior search engine skills to link me something more solid than a rambling of the facts that A.) an alice pack does in fact have a "strap" and that B.) that strap attaches to the frame.

sorry if i sound insulting, but thats just because i feel i have been insulted for asking a valid question, and have exhausted my efforts with these "search" engines yielding no results.


----------



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

View attachment 42


this shows the strange clasp thing.

View attachment 43


View attachment 44


this shows a few more angles the the clasp. note the loop can be pulled through, but not completely out due to the ends being to big.

View attachment 45


View attachment 46


para cord anyone?


----------



## desert_tom (Dec 2, 2008)

this shows comparison to the kidney strap attachements. these small straps run through the rings on the alice frame, and then the strap runs through them to secure them.

View attachment 47


View attachment 48


View attachment 49


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Suddenly I'm happy with my cheapo east german web gear.......


----------

